

Russian Gangsters Buy Aol Instant Messenger. - dnsworks
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100428005962&newsLang=en

======
njn
Gangsters??

~~~
dnsworks
It's a broader definition of gangster, for sure, but the big PE firms in
Russia are largely backed by ex-soviet bigwigs turned natural resource
masters. Have you noticed how many of them seem to end up in prison?

Just like American gangsters eventually built hotels and casinos, Russian
gangsters are buying up yesterday's big tech names at a premium either as a
vanity play, or to diversify by sinking their blood money into foreign
businesses that Putin can't touch.

